# Remote does not control other devices after update



## Eddie501 (Jun 4, 2004)

I have two of these & after the update neither will control my TV power or receiver volume. They allow me to select them, but the power/volume buttons do nothing. Am I missing something?


----------



## fattymcbuckles (May 21, 2020)

I thought updates were supposed to make things better instead of worse. Do they even test things before releasing updates ?


----------

